# E90 Bluetooth & Verizon Treo 650



## willpooted (May 11, 2005)

I've read thru the posts about pairing a Verizon Treo 650 with the bluetooth in a BMW (even that long seven-page monster thread). People have been saying different things. I'm looking to pick one up tomorrow. I have a Moto V710 which works great with the car, but I am in sore need of the PDA functions that the Treo offers.

For a definite answer, will a Verizon Treo 650 work with an E90? Meaning, phonebook transfer, voice dialing, etc. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

willpooted said:


> I've read thru the posts about pairing a Verizon Treo 650 with the bluetooth in a BMW (even that long seven-page monster thread). People have been saying different things. I'm looking to pick one up tomorrow. I have a Moto V710 which works great with the car, but I am in sore need of the PDA functions that the Treo offers.
> 
> For a definite answer, will a Verizon Treo 650 work with an E90? Meaning, *phonebook transfer, voice dialing*, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


NO.


----------



## playsccr (Jul 28, 2004)

i may be mistaken but i thought there was a patch to get the treo to work?


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

playsccr said:


> i may be mistaken but i thought there was a patch to get the treo to work?


That would be with Sprint.


----------



## willpooted (May 11, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> NO.


Wonderful. There goes the idea of buying a Treo  .


----------



## willpooted (May 11, 2005)

[BUMP]

Just hoping that someone with a Verizon Treo and an E90 reads this... and has great news.


----------

